# Finished Product



## Jim Ammons (Jan 24, 2006)

I have just finished salt-sugar curing and hickory smoking a deer ham. I will leave it hanging to dry out for another 30 days if I can stand the temptation of not trying some of it. Here are a couple of photos!!


----------



## Horace Rumpole (Jan 24, 2006)

*Guinea pigs?*

Hey, Jim,

Since this must be your first try with that little project, don't you think you ought to let a few of us "volunteers" test it out for you, you know, just in case you didn't get it exactly right?


----------



## Trizey (Jan 24, 2006)

I'm only an exit away on 75, just let me know what time supper is!


----------



## Jim Ammons (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is a larger photo!


----------



## No. GA. Mt. Man (Jan 24, 2006)

That'd go good at the picnic.


----------



## ramsey (Jan 24, 2006)

Nice of you to share that with us--speakin of share??


----------



## Paymaster (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks real good Jim. Let us know how it tastes when the temptation gets to ya.


----------



## LJay (Jan 26, 2006)

Makin my mouth water!!!!!!!


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Jan 26, 2006)

Looks good, and I bet it tastes even better. Care to share the process with us?


----------



## btt202 (Jan 26, 2006)

Didn't Know You Could Cure Red Meat Like That


----------



## dbone (Jan 28, 2006)

Jim ,
When you slice the ham , Please post more pics so we can see the inside of your work , bye the way it looks delisious


----------



## Vernon Holt (Feb 21, 2006)

*Finished Product - Cured Deer Ham*

I am bringing this back to the top to say thanks to Jim Ammons for making it possible for me to sample some of his recent smoked and salt-sugar cured ham of venison.

I have read that early settlers salt cured venison, but had not known of anyone trying it in modern times.

It is very lean, as one would expect, but comparable to pork ham in texture and flavor.  That is a pretty good recommendation, considering that cured pork ham is revered by all.

If there is any interest shown, perhaps Jim would share his secret on the procedure with Woody's.

All North Ga. hunters would have the capability (weather wise) to try this concept.  It would be wise to wait for a late season kill until the weather was cold and stable.

Thanks again Jim for sharing!!


----------



## Minner (Feb 21, 2006)

I've got a refridgerator in my shop that I use for aging deer hams before freezing whole or slicing into steaks. Would this work? 

It's been a while since I studied up on this, but you have to let the ham "sit" a while, right?

BTW, thanks for posting the pics, Jim!


----------



## Timbo (Feb 21, 2006)

"Man,you could have warned me first.That thing like to have made me scream"


----------



## discounthunter (Feb 21, 2006)

whens the taste test party?


----------



## Lostoutlaw (Feb 21, 2006)

Dang I just bit my computer screen that hurt trying to taste that good lookin Ham!!!!!!Thanks for sharing but dog gone do ya have to do it so GOOOOOD


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 27, 2006)

Update:

Here is a pic of some of the sliced venison ham that some of you wanted to see.

Goes good with pancakes or biscuits and eggs!


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 27, 2006)

If there is any interest shown said:
			
		

> OK, I'm interested.....


----------



## Jim Ammons (Feb 27, 2006)

Recipe:

Okay, here goes: 

Purchase a bag of Morton’s Sugar Cure salt. Take a deer ham trim it up and leave bone in or you can take it out if you want to do so.  Coat the ham real good with the Morton’s Sugar Cure per instructions. I also put black pepper and additional brown sugar on it at this time. If you left the bone in, make sure you rub salt in around bone real good (just as you would on a hog ham). I then put it in a plastic pan and elevated the ham in the pan so that juices will settle to bottom and keep away from meat. Cover pan with a cloth. Pour off juices as needed.  It has been cold enough in my area this winter to leave this in my out building. If the weather is not cold enough in your area, you can cure by leaving the ham in your refrigerator. Leave the meat for 30 days but keep watch on it. After 30 days take it out wash it good with warm water and let it dry. After 3-4 hours drying, rub it down good with black pepper. I smoked mine at this time for about 4 hours using hickory wood. Hang it in a cotton flour sack or an old T-shirt for another 30 days. It should be dried out enough by that time. You can take bone out and slice or leave it in. This cured meat will be okay left in a cool place for several months. If dry mold forms don’t worry it’s okay.  This is basically how my granddad and dad cured hogs when I was a youngster. This also makes good jerky- dry it in a humidifier or oven on low heat for 3-4 hours after you slice some of it. If you have any other questions about salt curing I suggest you contact Mr. Vernon Holt-he is very authoritative on this subject as well. I am going to try some back-strap this way shortly. “Happy Curing”.


----------



## slightly grayling (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks Jim!


----------

